# Pet coaching



## petcoach (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi,

I live in South West Essex, near the London border and I am a pet coach. I am also a transitional coach, working with people who are facing changes, some welcome, some not.

As a pet coach I work with people who have lost their pets - not only because they have died but also because of relationship breakdown. As with all coaching, we learn to accept what we cannot change and the focus is on moving forward - if your dog was your whole life, we will work on what you will you do now to fill the gap?

I am now offering coaching and workshops to people who are thinking about rehoming a dog with the aim of helping them think carefully about the responsibilities of taking on a dog. Too many are returned for no reason other than the new inexperienced owner was not warned that dogs act like dogs, and that might mean they chew up someone's favourite slippers or might mount their best friend's leg!

Coaching is usually by phone, so clients can live anywhere. Workshops are offered in the London / Essex areas. Kennels, vets, petshops - anyone, in fact can put on a workshop as a way of educating their clients.

I started this service recently when I discovered how many people rehome a dog, only to return it a few days or weeks later because it did not act as they thought it would - or because the novelty has worn off. I want to ensure that the people / families who work with me will understand they are taking on a ten + year project that will impact on their lives - usually positively, when they know what they are doing.

Thanks for reading this,

Sue Taylor
All About You - Welcome


----------

